
ASCIIFlow Infinity – ASCII diagrams with export - tonteldoos
http://asciiflow.com
======
reblochon
This can be an editor of choice for something like
[http://hackage.haskell.org/package/asciidiagram](http://hackage.haskell.org/package/asciidiagram)
or [http://ditaa.sourceforge.net/](http://ditaa.sourceforge.net/)

------
vog
Great project! I always wanted to write something like this for ASCII art
(handwritten, not autogenerated). But I always ended up using a plain text
editor for this ([http://asciimation.de/](http://asciimation.de/)).

~~~
ygra
Isn't there JavE for that ([http://www.jave.de/](http://www.jave.de/))?

------
torgoguys
Cool!

Remember TheDraw? (And the many other more advanced DOS ansi editors that
followed
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TheDraw](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TheDraw)

I wonder if anyone has taken the next step and done a more modern full ansi
graphics editor. Sure, they're not as practical these days as ASCIIFlow, which
has real uses, but it would be fun!

------
kitd
I've used this a few times for posting charts and diagrams on usenet groups
where most readers are ascii-based and it's great.

BTW, many non-techies have older browsers, for which the old version is better
suited: [http://stable.ascii-flow.appspot.com/#Draw](http://stable.ascii-
flow.appspot.com/#Draw)

------
teddyh
Same in Emacs:

M-x artist-mode

Shift-MouseButton2, select Drawing → Rectangle

~~~
johntaitorg
Yeah, I though of artist-mode immediately!

Check this out with M-x org-mode and DITAA...

[http://orgmode.org/worg/org-contrib/babel/languages/ob-
doc-d...](http://orgmode.org/worg/org-contrib/babel/languages/ob-doc-
ditaa.html)

Also org-mode gives you kick-ass ASCII tables.

------
unwind
Very nice.

One tiny thing: I was unable to draw a (totally horizontal) arrow connecting
one box to another box to the right. The arrow head merged with the left
border of the target box, becoming a "+" instead of a ">".

------
ArekDymalski
Very nice. However Google Drive connection doesn't work for me - when I press
the button nothing happns. (Win7, Chrome).

------
qntm
Those tools could use tooltips...

